# The one that got away part II



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

<HR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d1d1e1; COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1> Here is the video that was being shot off of the blue catamaran in the jumping series of my mako. They were actually filming a show that day luckily. If you look in the topleft hand corner at the beginning you can see the boat I am where we are fighting the mako. 
http://vimeo.com/3387847


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Who ever said this is a once in a life time footage was right. I just hope, I don't have night mares about this one jumping in the boat with me. Mako's are one bad fish when hooked. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

thats awesome! :bowdown


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

What did they get him on? i assume they were fishing for tuna and thats what he ate?


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I hooked him on a bonito filet


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Capteddie (12/18/2009)*I hooked him on a bonito filet


did he come up to your chunks and then you pitched on him?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That is some of the coolest video I have ever seen. Can't wait to show the kids. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Crazy stuff there. Thanks for thr repost Eddie


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats awesome! We hooked one a couple years ago around 265 in February and it jumped like that but no camera. Good deal


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

It looks like if the cat was a few feet over they would have landed your fish.

wow what a fish!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

MAN THAT IS SOME HEART PUMPING ACTION RIGHT THERE. THAT WAS REALLY CLOSE TO THE BOAT AT THE END. GREAT POST.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I cannot get the video to work. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblFullMessage>I cannot get the video to work. Anyone else having this problem?</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>+1


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is AWESOME footage. Once in a lifetime is right..... probably never see anything like that again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing stuff right there, thank you for posting!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

damn:bowdown


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown



respect


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:usaflag


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

bad ass


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a nine foot mako on and he jumped and almost landed in the back of the boat. It was an awesome but scary sight.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

good show mate


----------

